# British Expats needing lots of help!



## Alice3210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good afternoon

My husband and I are both British and currently live in the United Arab Emirates.

After many failed ivf / donor ivf cycles, we are seriously considering surrogacy.

I was initially concerned about passports etc (U.A.E. do not issue passports to foreign nationals so any children would need a UK passport). My husband is non domiciled at the moment so that was my initial worry.

Having read a few articles on here though, I think that's the least of my worries. On our last cycle we were advised to use donor eggs _and_ sperm. I thought that we would be able to do double donor with a surrogate (maybe using our ivf clinic in Spain) but that appears to be classed as adoption - DH is 53 this year so I am fearing we may be up the creek without a paddle...unless we can miraculously produce some good quality sperm....

Would really appreciate any advice possible.

Thought we had a light at the end of what's been a horribly long tunnel but now it isn't looking so promising...

Thanks in advance
A


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Alice

 I did not want to read and run. As you may know, one of the criteria for being granted a Parental Order in the UK is that one parent must be genetically related to the child - I've always been told that this means that sperm or eggs or both must come from the intended parents.

Personally, I think that if the couple and surrogate were treated through a HFEA clinic, the intended father should be have the same rights as if he were the genetic father, even if an egg donor/host surrogate or straight surrogacy is required. But that's the law of the land and I don't think there are any plans to change it.

I wish there were a way around it for you, but as far as I know, there is not. I'm so sorry for everything you have been through and I really admire you guts and determination to build a family. Muchy hugs


----------



## Alice3210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cybermintz - thanks for your kind words.  Feeling a bit wobbly today but will persevere!

My head in a spin - am just thinking that if we were able to succeed with DH's sperm and surrogate, how would that work with the Parental Order etc if neither of us are resident in UK, he is non dom - are there exceptions for Expats who are unable to apply for a passport in their current country of residence?

Thanks in advance

Ax


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Alice - if you google _Natalie Gamble_ Associates and go to their surrogacy section you can find loads of good advice 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites (and neither am I)


----------



## Alice3210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great, thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Alice I don't think that for a UK parental order you can use double donor as one of you needs to be genetically related to the child but you live abroad.  Do ask Natalie Gamble the FF lawyer though she is fab x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Alice, i'm looking for some help from you if you get this message?? Please get in touch. 

Kind Regards,

Sarah


----------



## Alice3210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Sarah

Unfortunately I can't offer much help as we did not persue surrogacy any further after taking legal advice from Natalie Gamble.

At the time we were looking to use donor eggs and sperm which made the situation much more complex.  

I don't know your situation but I would definitely recommend you take legal advice first to find out what options you have and any associated risks.  For us, producing a child that would potentially not be recognised as ours was just far too risky.  The U.S. seemed to be the most watertight in legal terms / rights etc but very expensive - $100,000 to $200,000.

Do your homework - it's something you won't regret and be wary of clinics that make the whole process seem very easy.

Don't be put off, just be careful!

Wishing you lots of luck
Ax


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone


Just to chip in to say that UK law still requires one or both of you to be a genetic parent.  It's not possible to get a parental order if you are not and, while there may be other options if you are all in the UK (adoption, residence order etc) things become much more difficult when you add the international element.  This is not least because there is no obvious way of navigating getting a British passport/entry clearance, since the immigration routes depend on either the genetic connection or the intent to get a parental order.


I'm always one for finding creative ways around the rules, but donor eggs+sperm+surrogacy in an international context is a really tricky one.  


Sorry   


Natalie


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Also to add - the ex pat issue is much less of a problem. We've successfully represented quite a few ex pat couples in parental order applications. You have to show that one (not necessarily both) of you is 'domiciled' in the UK, and there's more information about what that means here http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/intsurrogacy/37/

Natalie


----------



## italianabroad (Jan 10, 2014)

*NatGamble*- does this apply to 2 italians domiciled in the UK?
the reason I am asking is that we are going through IVF, but we still dont know if we have been sucesfull. If not, due to our age (44), we might have not many options left and we considered surrogacy.

Thanks!
Paola


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Alice, and thank you Natalie. We both live in the UK but my hubby works full time in Qatar. We have embryos frozen in a UK clinic, i just wasn't sure what the easiest option would be. 

X


----------

